# waiting for the feathers



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

i went out and bought 100 36 in 3/8 oak dowels to make arrows I have been cutting arrow heads from used thin circular saw blades and putting them on the dowels with waxed twine. Now I'm waiting for a friend to bring me a bunch of turkey feathers (free is good) The long bow is almost finished that I'm building from some old Osage orange lumber then I'll make my quiver next.---just trying to cover the bases


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, how much money do you save per arrow by making your own versus buying one? Are they equal in range & velocity?


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

If you need turkey feathers let me know and I can always send some.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

You make a post like that and didn't include pictures!!!!!!!

Goose and turkey feathers work great if you can get them. 

Sounds like good article material to me. Have you tried buying port-orford cedar shafts? They're probably cheaper than hardwood dowels and are much easier to work with plus they're lighter and faster. I taper mine and they fly much better than a straight shaft. It's pretty easy to do with cedar but doesn't work as well with birch dowels.

Be sure to post some pictures of the finished products and give us more details on how you did it.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

1. I'm teaching myself to make arrows -the first step is Buying shafts next is making my own once I have the knowledge to do it myself-- don't care what the cost is foe an arrow at the store 5.00 to 8.00 each
2. I also make my own arrow heads
3. ty coumputerguy for the offer
4. what happens when there is no store you can run to to buy need some arrows---they don't last forever
5. I weigh all the arrow heads to make sure they are all as close to weight as i can make them --same with the shafts
6. if I can ever get this camera to download I'll post some pics --I'm the first one to say I'm computer STUPID


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I'd really like to know how you're making the points too.

Thanks


Steve


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

well I cut the saw blades 1 in.wide in strips then cut then cut the strips to 2 in. --shape and sharpen and cut 2 groves on each side to be able to thread cord to tie arrow head to shaft --not a hard thing to do as I also make knife blades from saw blades too


----------

